# Wings Reign



## KTLTLove (Sep 3, 2010)

It's good! Keep writing!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Chapter 2 
The morning bought a cold gust with it. Beads of ice attached to the window panes. Fog had set by the ground creating silhouettes of the various gum trees. It was early in the morning, the sun was just rising at the base of the horizon. The girl was asleep. Her pale hair was golden against my brown coat. I could hear other horses breathing and shifting their weight from one hoof to another. The girl had stayed with me all night. She calmed me, I felt safe with her around. I wanted to stay with her. Footsteps were approaching and husky voices choked by the cold were carried by the wind. The voices were familiar. They opened my stable their faces grim and had empty eyes. They hastily propelled needles in me. What were they doing to me! My girl was taken out of my stable, Why did they take her away! A rush of the drugs was sent flying through my blood pinching at my muscles and nerves that it hit. The rush died and I was confused. I no longer had control of my body. The shaking was taking over. My muscles are screaming, trying to rip out of my body. There rough hands puling through my fine brown coat. Their hands were attaching a sling, however they were battling with my sprawling body. My three legs were airborne flinging and bashing against the walls of the damp stable. My sight was staring to fail. I can hear chains that are struggling with a heavy weight. The men were lifting me so my 4 feet were off the ground. by now they had backed a trailer into the stables and the winch managed to load me on. My trainer was waiting in the float. His hands were rubbing through my sweaty coat. I had stop shaking but I was hot, I was burning. The heat was trapped in my body I wanted to scream I wanted scramble but I could no longer move. The float was loud along the roads as the trucks past. The smells were so strange. 

We had been on the road for a while when we pulled into a place filled with smells I recognized. Horse’s neighs and whinny’s were fighting with the wind. I could hear their hearts pounding as they flew around there paddocks. They unloaded me into a grand stable, it was home. My stable was waiting ready for me along with all the other grand stallions that had earned their right to stand among these stables. Instead of placing me in my stable they gave me another needle. This time it was a slow ache a numbing feel. The black was closing in. Rushes of warm and cold, It felt I was suffocating I didn’t know how to fight the darkness. I was scared.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Wonderful! Keep writing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

more to come tomorrow.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry i have been a bit caught up latley hopefully i can get some more done in the next 2 days..


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wheres the next chapter FF?


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha oh i forgot all about this! I guess ive been caught up, ill start thinking now!!

Yours truly Bea-aka-your FF


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wooh cant wait 

your truly, pintoTess aka ellen aka FF


----------

